# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Fishing remains good along the ship channel using live bait rigged Carolina style as well as under a cork. Solid trout and redfish have been hanging around the rocks from mile marker 71 all the way to marker 56. Early in the morning on a moving tide the wash out area has been very productive. Other productive areas last week were drifting over the artificial reefs out in the middle of big lake. Big Jackâ€™s reef (coordinates for Jackâ€™s reef are 29.8852, -93.2793) and Brad Vincentâ€™s reef. (The coordinates for the reef are latitude 29 degrees, 56 minutes, 30.844 seconds, and longitude 93 degrees, 17 minutes, 24.894 seconds.) Best fishing over these areas has been early in the morning and late in the afternoon. Soft Plastic lures fishing a cork or tight lining were most popular. They include Mirror Lures little John, Hackberry Hustlers and Down souths Texas Roach color. https://hackberryrodandgun.com/photo-gallery/nggallery/photos/july-2020-photos


----------

